# October Challenge #2: Wet Bird Boy (IN HONOR OF mac_obsession)



## Juneplum (Oct 4, 2005)

Well helloo lovelies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here is our inspiration picture for October's challenge!







I'm sure you remember alt629's adorable bird Niles! Well,this challenge is in honor of Jan (mac_obsession).. Before she passed away, she wanted to do a challenge using him as inspiration, sooo let's post away!

*
THIS ONE'S FOR YOU JANICE MY SWEET FRIEND!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 5, 2005)

I know I already posted this one...but it still matches! I'll do another one later this month :]


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 6, 2005)

ooh that's so pretty!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 12, 2005)

My contribution in honor of mac_obsession


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2005)

wow GG! that looks great! jan would have loved it =)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_wow GG! that looks great! jan would have loved it =)_

 
I agree, that is hot! great job and how sweet of you to do the challenge!!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 13, 2005)

You both did a great job!

I am going to do one this weekend.


----------



## stacey (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## alt629 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, everyone -
These looks are fantastic so far.  I know I've already mentioned it, but I'm very pleased that this pic of Niles was able to serve as this month's inspiration in honor of such a special woman.  I won't say any more, but I promise to post this weekend.
Love,
Amy


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

wow stacey that looks GREAT! thanks for letting us use miles as inspiration amy =)


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

amazing work girls! i'm sure jan would be very impressed with all your hard work - wonderful work might i add


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's mine. I just spent the past hour playing, and taking pics. 











I used:
NYX eye liner in Seafoam Green
MAC Pro Matte Pigment in Orange
The Body ShopEye Shimmer in Emerald
MAC Eye Shadow in Mythology over the Orange Pigment
I also used two other eye shadows, but they don't have name brands or stickers on them. *shrug*
and Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara in Black


----------



## lover* (Oct 20, 2005)

All are wonderful!  I love those colors.


----------



## user4 (Oct 21, 2005)

wow... everyone did such a great job. i wanted to do this one... hope i still have time!


----------



## Jude (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is my late entry.  This challenge is special and I would not have missed this for the world.  

I used so much stuff that I am dizzy.  I used both MAC, Kryolan and Shu products.

I tried to get as much of the birdie as possible and I hope I did it justice.


























**I hope you like it sweet lady.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 22, 2005)

amazing


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG Jude I love it!!  It looks so pretty and I love the lips!


----------



## stacey (Oct 22, 2005)

thats my girl. so damn flawless!


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 22, 2005)

All of these look so great!


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Here is my late entry.  This challenge is special and I would not have missed this for the world.  

I used so much stuff that I am dizzy.  I used both MAC, Kryolan and Shu products.

I tried to get as much of the birdie as possible and I hope I did it justice.


























**I hope you like it sweet lady.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that was actually sort of what i was thinkin of doing for this challenge... except i was too damn lazy!!! lol


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 28, 2005)

awww man these look great! jan would have loved this =)


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry I am a bit late to the game.....

Gosh everyone did such a great job I almost don't want to post mine but I took the time to do it so here it is...


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 28, 2005)

You all have done such a great job!!!


----------



## may_cup (Oct 29, 2005)

ooooooooo Zap2it!  I love that goldeny yellow color on you! It looks fantastic!  What did you use?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, all. I did this one for the wet bird boy challenge and decided to wear it out tonight. Its also posted it the FOTD forum. I used 

A Bluer Blue (inner corner, blended into crease, and bottom inner lashline)
TenderMetal (wash)
Blurr (highlight)
Coppering (outer V and outer bottom lashline)
Shade Fluidline (waterline)
Pro LongLash (lashes don't look so hot, I think I will go back to reg Pro Lash)

Hyperreal Foundation
Buff Blush
Stereo Rose

Mystique Lipstick

I took a lot of pics because it seemed to look different from every angle.


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

very nice... like it a lot!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_



_

 
I love that! What colors did you use??


----------



## user3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *may_cup* 
_ooooooooo Zap2it!  I love that goldeny yellow color on you! It looks fantastic!  What did you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used MAC Golden Lemon Pigment


----------



## kimmy (Oct 31, 2005)

i hope this does jan's memory justice <3 rest in peace, beautiful.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2005)

wow. u girls have done such a great job... janice, i hope u love 'em all!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Nov 14, 2005)

OOooh! These are so pretty! Great job, Girls! I've gotta get in on this one as well!!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I Believe That She Is Smiling With Joy And Blowing Each And Everyone Of You Lovely Ladies Kisses From Heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :loveya:


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 3, 2006)

like them all


----------



## alt629 (Apr 21, 2006)

*better late than never.*

Hey all,

I said back in October that I was gonna participate in this challenge.  It's now April, but this is still something that's important to me.  As the subject line says... better late than never.  

Is it cheating that I live with the October challenge?? 







And...
When Niles warns...






You better believe he means business!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 21, 2006)

lol!!! awwwww there's my boy!!! NILES!!! alt629, u look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and niles is just the handsomest ever!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Very Gorgeous


----------



## Tatti (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: better late than never.*

Quote:






 
haha the parot is so funny! its trying to lick your eyelashes! lol


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: better late than never.*

[/quote]






[/quote]
Aww..I lived with a Senegal for 8 months, and she was such a cute bird! But she did not like my boyfriend, she almost took out his eye!  But yours looks much nicer than the one I had!


----------

